# pocket stick/palm stick



## Stickgrappler (Mar 27, 2003)

hello,

i'm looking for info on the palm stick of the FMA known variously as pocket stick, olisi palad, tabik malit, etc. i'm mainly looking for history/background, but training progressions would be cool too.

TIA.


----------



## lhommedieu (Mar 27, 2003)

Billy McGrath is teaching a seminar on April 5th in Hartford, CT. Topics to be covered:

Palm Stick
Rope
Spear

His palm stick curriculm is systematic and progressive.  It also appears to be based on similar uses of empty hand/palm stick/knife.

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## Stickgrappler (Mar 27, 2003)

Steve,

thanks for the info. which reminds me, i owe you snailmail.

i do not think i will be able to make Tuhon McGrath's seminar for the same reason i could not make your/Bill S. cane seminars :-(


----------



## K Williams (Mar 27, 2003)

Stickgrappler,

Get a copy of Guro Ted Lucaylucay's Pocket Stick video. Goodland Martial Arts(823 6 Ave., betw. W.28 & 29) sells it.

http://www.cfw2.com/product.asp?s=cfw&pf_id=PSO1&dept_id=260


----------



## Stickgrappler (Mar 27, 2003)

Kelvin,

thanks - i neglected to post that i have that vid - it's one of my treasured vids in my collection.

i know mike knauf has a vid on palm stick and emptyhands and also rick faye has one.

i'm really looking for the origins/history/background, but the training drills are also cool.

p.s. i use to work so close to goodland. i miss that place! now i work near kinokuniya.

and on ebay or amazon auction/zshop (i forget which) i think i&i are selling the same vid, brand new for 19.99!


----------



## Stickgrappler (Mar 27, 2003)

just noticed that FILIPINO MARTIAL ARTS magazine has the following articles, hmmm...

Vol 4 No. 2

Paggamit ng Sandata: Choice of Weapon -- The Kubaton - by Jerome Barber

Vol 4 No. 3

Using a Pen for Self Defense - by Kara Brown

Vol 4 No. 4

The Palm Stick Small Big Power - by Thomas J. Nardi, PH.D


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 27, 2003)

Are we talking about a Dangbong here?


----------



## Stickgrappler (Mar 27, 2003)

hello,

technically no, we are not talking the KMA's dan bong, but it's really the same thing in nature 

i have some history from joo Bang Lee on it, read some Kuk Sool Won history also. do you have any hapkido info/links about the dan bong?

TIA.


----------



## Cthulhu (Mar 28, 2003)

Ted Lucaylucay has a pretty good video that I think is still available.  It was simply called "The Pocket Stick".

Cthulhu


----------



## Stickgrappler (Mar 28, 2003)

LOL @ Cthulu, you probably did not have time to read the thread and went to the bottom to post. i posted above saying i have the Ted Lucaylucay vid.


----------



## Cthulhu (Mar 28, 2003)

Yep! Must've completely skipped over that post!  

At least now there are two endorsements for that vid on the thread 

Cthulhu


----------



## Rob Wilson (Mar 29, 2003)

Hello,

I practice Kombatan and the palm stick element is called dulo-dulo. I like it very much as it is roughly the same dimension as a 6"mag-lite; something I carry at work all the time. 

Thanks
Rob


----------



## Stickgrappler (Mar 29, 2003)

hello Rob,

did you learn the history behind the dulo-dulo. i forgot, i've heard the pocket stick referred to as the dulo before, maybe it's more correct to say dulo-dulo or maybe Kombatan has it as dulo-dulo and some others say dulo.

BTW, i carry 2 mini-maglites with me  one i will convert to  koppo style stick with some cord.

TIA.


----------



## Rob Wilson (Mar 31, 2003)

I think dulo-dulo means "edges" or "tips"- I am really not sure so please don't quote me. I have spent a lot of time in boxing gyms but my hands and knuckles are in rough shape, however, my boxing combinations lend themselves to the dulo very easily. So I really like it as it has allowed me to learn something new as well as transfer older skills to a higher level.

Thanks 

Rob


----------



## Stickgrappler (Mar 31, 2003)

dulo does mean tip.

thx for the info.


----------

